# Veritas Shooting Board Track (complaint)



## beevis (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the Veritas shooting plane and I bought their aluminum track with UHMW tape to compliment it. 
Worked beautifully for a week or two.

Somehow the plane dug into/up the tape right around the area of the backer block. The plane's sole is now gummed up with adhesive and the track is useless.

Has anyone else experienced this?

I'll probably ditch this track and make myself one instead. What is a better low friction material that doesn't require tape? Melamine? Just waxed wood?

I don't get paste wax. Glides awesomely for a bit then the wax dries and actually binds everything.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd make it the same way it has been made for hundreds of years. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

hmm.
1) Would love to see pictures of track failure and residue on plane? 
Maybe even post a review?
Are you using the shooting board plane, or another style?

2) Have you called Lee Valley? 
The customer support folks work really hard to solve product issues and keep customers happy.

3) Paste wax binds things? 
Sounds like operator error. Paste wax is supposed to be applied, dried, then buffed off - so that only very thin film is on surface (or in pores). If you can see haze, you have too much wax on surface!

4) Potential solution:
If you insist on low friction track for your plane; machine a slab of UHMW polyethylene. Cuts with standard wood cutting tools, can be polished to a gloss with propane torch, and super slick.

Cheers!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Made my own track out of some Jatoba, works great.


----------

